# Engineer Hydrocarbon Airborne II preorder



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/airborne









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh look it's the weekly Ball limited edition, zzzzzz

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice, what else is on pre-order now?


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Watch SpecificationsMovement
▷ Automatic caliber BALL RR1102-SL.
▷ Chronometer certified COSC.
▷ SpringLOCK patented hairspring anti-shock systemSize (case)
▷ Ø 42mm, height 13.85mmWater Resistance
▷ 120m / 390ftAnti-Magnetism
▷ 4,800 A/mMicro gas tubes
▷ 24 micro gas tubes on hour and minute hands and dial for night reading capabilityFunctions
▷ Hours, minutes, sweep seconds, day and date.
▷ 5,000Gs shock resistanceCase Material
▷ Stainless steel.
▷ Ceramic unidirectional rotating bezel illuminated by Super LumiNovaCrown
▷ Patented crown protection systemCrystal
▷ Anti-reflective sapphire crystalDial Color
▷ BlackBracelet
▷ Tapered stainless steel bracelet with patented folding buckle and extension systemLug Width
▷ 21mm

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

SPECIAL, ULTRA-TOUGH PROTECTION.
BUILT FOR SPECIAL OPS.

“These Things We Do, That.Others May.Live.” The motto of the U.S. Air Force Pararescue team is inspiring, bold and not to be taken lightly. Built per the specs of this elite unit, the new.Engineer Hydrocarbon Airborne II.is rugged and ready with 1mm high micro gas tubes, our robust SpringLOCK system and our ultra-tough patented buckle.

Limited to 1,000 pieces, the Airborne II is now available at an exclusive pre-order price starting from USD 1,699* until 15 November 2017.



Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Similar look to the Ceramic! Too out of my budget. These preorders are going to be the death of me. Or at least my engagement.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

This is the only new preorder at the moment. The listed 24 tubes at the specs seems wrong since 1mm tubes are mentioned, presumably for the second markers.

It's basically a rehash of the Engineer III King on the Engineer Hydrocarbon series.

Was eyeing the auctions, but decided to pull the trigger for this since I like the lume.. pressed all the right buttons for me and I had missed out on the Engineer III King earlier.

A blind buy since have yet to see any picture of caseback. Interestingly can engrave up to 17 characters instead of usual 13.

This will be interesting to me since I had some form of paramedic training in my previous life... Though still very far from "pararescue". 

Got LE #1  

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

WSN7 said:


> Similar look to the Ceramic! Too out of my budget. These preorders are going to be the death of me. Or at least my engagement.


Yes.. These preorders... So tempting..

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

surfuz said:


> This is the only new preorder at the moment. The listed 24 tubes at the specs seems wrong since 1mm tubes are mentioned, presumably for the second markers.
> 
> It's basically a rehash of the Engineer III King on the Engineer Hydrocarbon series.
> 
> ...


What color did you get out of curiosity? The blue is really making me take a second look, even though I can't afford it.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Black. Coz I already got blue for the AeroGMT II... These preorders r indeed going to be the death of me. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Still... this or the DEVGRU preorder...


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

If go for lume, go for this. If go for shock resistance, go for DEVGRU. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

The caseback after asking Ball.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

The second markers do not glow. Superluminova is blue in color. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

surfuz said:


> The second markers do not glow. Superluminova is blue in color.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Hence there is only a bit more lume than on the devgru, and it is a chronometer vs shock resistance.

Both are cool!


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

The previous Airborne movement is RR1102-CSL. But this Airborne II movement is RR1102-SL without the C even though it is also a chronometer. Weird. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

MrDagon007 said:


> Hence there is only a bit more lume than on the devgru, and it is a chronometer vs shock resistance.
> 
> Both are cool!


Should have used the term minute markers. Have asked and it's Superluminova.

Price wise DEVGRU win hands down.

Did a check, someone bought #1 for the blue dial already. Maybe a member here too?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Stumbled on the sponsor's excellent review of the previous Airborne version: http://www.topperjewelers.com/?p=blog&article=the-engineer-hydrocarbon-airborne

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

surfuz said:


> The listed 24 tubes at the specs seems wrong since 1mm tubes are mentioned, presumably for the second markers.


Not that I really care (I don't) but as noted by others there are only 24 tubes--the minutes are NOT lumed. The tubes form the numerals (6 for "12" and 5 for "6", one at each of the other 10 hour markers, and three on the hands=24). Actually a pretty tired retread of others already in the line up.

Michael: Any chance of combining ALL these "pre-order" and "My-offer" threads into one single thread? This is getting a bit tiring, having little if any substantive or constructive relevance to Ball watches--other than simply obtaining them.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

Nice looking Hydrocarbon version. The blue and black work...always liked this model.


----------



## leedingle (Oct 9, 2017)

Does the braclet version come with the rubber strap as well? If not can the rubber strap be purchases seperately? Does the rubber strap have a tang buckle or deployant? 
Thanks for all the help, I am a Ball newbie.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Very nice, this might be just the Ball I've been waiting for. I'm curious for anyone who has purchased one of Ball's watches with the pre-order discount... can you later on resell it for more than the discounted price? Because of the huge preorder discount, even if you later sold it at a 30% discount to retail, that would still be higher than the preorder price... just asking as that would give me some comfort to ordering this online without having handled the watch. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Too bad it wasnt 46mm, Id take the plunge


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

HKwatchlover said:


> Very nice, this might be just the Ball I've been waiting for. I'm curious for anyone who has purchased one of Ball's watches with the pre-order discount... can you later on resell it for more than the discounted price? Because of the huge preorder discount, even if you later sold it at a 30% discount to retail, that would still be higher than the preorder price... just asking as that would give me some comfort to ordering this online without having handled the watch. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While no one can fully know the future most people shopping Ball will know this is the new retail price ( the preorder price). So expect preowned prices to be 35-40% less than the preorder price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

HKwatchlover said:


> ....Ball's watches with the pre-order discount... can you later on resell it for more than the discounted price? Because of the huge preorder discount, even if you later sold it at a 30% discount to retail, that would still be higher than the preorder price...


Having bought and sold more than 60 Ball watches, I believe the usual discount-to-retail is, with few exceptions, almost always in the neighborhood of 50%, certainly not 30%, and to date I have seen no one sell a pre-order model for anything close to their original pre-order price, though I have seen many try.

As moderator Samanator said, the pre-order prices are "discount" in name only--in fact, those are the retail prices, for both new and old models alike, and once purchased, will be worth significantly less than that on the aftermarket, especially with no transferable warranty (and even worse, if you happened to have had it "personalized" by choosing one of their engraving options).


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! Placed the order for the hydrocarbon airborne II a few days ago with blue dial. Super excited about my first Ball!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icezworld (Nov 7, 2017)

I ordered mine too and I think this looks cool. This is my 3rd Ball. 

I agree with the statement that "these preorders are going to be the death of me......." Haha


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Is Ball generally on time with the delivery schedule for these preorders? Can't wait to receive my watch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JermyJermJerm (Oct 1, 2012)

HKwatchlover said:


> Is Ball generally on time with the delivery schedule for these preorders? Can't wait to receive my watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it seems to be. maybe slight delay by a month for some

This is a great looking watch, but out of my budget.








Reminds me of the Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman


----------



## icezworld (Nov 7, 2017)

Collected mine recently and loved it!


surfuz said:


> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

icezworld said:


> Collected mine recently and loved it!


Your post happened to remind me.. Mine arrived some time back and I haven't collect it!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

The watch on my wrist.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## icezworld (Nov 7, 2017)

Mine!











surfuz said:


> The watch on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

icezworld said:


> Mine!
> 
> View attachment 12969531


Had thought of getting the rubber strap which I think looks nicer,, but wanted the bracelet convenience of putting it on.

Some thoughts:

This is my second EHC Ball. The crystal is flat, different from the curved crystals of the other Balls I have. It is a fingerprint magnet.

Tube lume is good. The painted lume on the bezel is looks good.

I like the caseback.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely and congrats to the new owners! I have the old one coming in used. My 4th EHC.....

Hope the will have another EHC preorder soon 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Here's mine which arrived last week:


























I love the watch, but I have 2 minor gripes which I am curious if other owners have as well:

First of all, my bezel is ever so slightly loose. By that I mean if I wiggle it, there is a tiny amount of space between the bezel and case and it is not a completely tight fit. I contacted Ball about this and was told this was normal, and all the watches in this batch are like this.

Secondly, the case back has a circle with a very sharp edge. Few days ago I was wearing the watch fairly tightly on my wrist, and at one point when the watch was near the edge of my wrist I bent my wrist down and the sharp edge dug painfully into the top of my wrist. I had to loosen the strap to avoid this. Not sure why they made the edge so sharp but I wonder if anyone else has this problem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

I dont have the bezel wiggle problem.

Totally agree the caseback edge is sharp. Not to the point of cutting skin. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

surfuz said:


> I dont have the bezel wiggle problem.
> 
> Totally agree the caseback edge is sharp. Not to the point of cutting skin.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I figured it was BS when they told me this was normal. I have lots of dive watches and not even my cheap seikos have loose bezels. Their technician told me "this is a moving part so some looseness is normal", and I tried frustratingly to explain how this can't be possible. In the end, they invited me to their office to inspect all the other watches in this batch, which they claimed all were the same.

Ultimately I decided it was minor enough of a problem not to pursue, because if I insisted they would probably have to send the watch back to Europe and I really want to wear it! But I do have to say this is my first Ball and the bezel, and the lack of attention to the sharp caseback potentially causing discomfort, was a little disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

The sharpness does not cause discomfort for me.

One more pic.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Lume shot.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

On Ball Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

